# NodeServ Grand Opening!



## Jade (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello fellow VPSBoard Members,
 
We would like to announce the grand opening of NodeServ!

A little about us:

*NodeServ* was founded in August of 2013, with a mission to provide the best low budget services with the best quality possible. NodeServ utitlzes some of the best equipment out today, with that we can offer clients with the best possible hosting services.

We utilize some of the most known and best control panels on the market today, such as SolusVM panel for Virtual Private Servers, where you can monitor all aspects of your server, start, stop, reboot anytime! We also use cPanel for Shared hosting, with rich features ranging from MySQL to applications such as Softaculous with over 300+ scripts to choose from!

We currently operate out of our Jacksonville datacenter location.

Our website is http://nodeserv.com

You can find our grand opening ad in the VPS offers forum 

Looking forward to serving you!

Thank you for reading!


----------



## yolo (Sep 16, 2013)

Didn't grid hosting *JUST* sell?


----------



## DamienSB (Sep 16, 2013)

http://nodeserv.com/careers This page is broken.

Also, it seems more than half of your service offerings are "coming soon"?


----------



## Jade (Sep 16, 2013)

DamienSB said:


> http://nodeserv.com/careers This page is broken.
> 
> Also, it seems more than half of your service offerings are "coming soon"?


Appreciate that.

We're currently only offering VPS services. We will be offering shared/reseller services as soon as next week.


----------



## DamienSB (Sep 16, 2013)

Jade said:


> Appreciate that.
> 
> We're currently only offering VPS services. We will be offering shared/reseller services as soon as next week.


Looks a lot better now. IMO websites look cleaner when they dont have a link at all, rather than direct you to a empty page.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Sep 16, 2013)

Spencer said:


> Didn't grid hosting *JUST* sell?


Indeed GridHostingSolutions just got sold to XFuseSolutions. GHS was @Jeffrey's endeavour with Jade coming in as his partner.

Howerver Jeffery caused a bit of trouble in the community and it was figured best to part ways - thus GHS was sold and @Jade started his own company.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Sep 16, 2013)

DamienSB said:


> http://nodeserv.com/careers This page is broken.
> 
> Also, it seems more than half of your service offerings are "coming soon"?


Links removed.

Thanks, yes we are starting small and working our way up - There is absolutely no reason to spread ourselves thin support wise at launch as that would be a bad impression to make on the community.


----------



## drmike (Sep 16, 2013)

Welcome back @Jade!

Good to see you guys getting your footing and moving forwards.


----------



## Jade (Sep 16, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Welcome back @Jade!
> 
> Good to see you guys getting your footing and moving forwards.


I appreciate it!

It's great to be back


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Sep 16, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Welcome back @Jade!
> 
> Good to see you guys getting your footing and moving forwards.


Thanks for the kind words! Moving forward is always a priority, otherwise what else would we do with our time 

Hopefully that can be one of the things we emphasize with NodeServ, goals and plans to make ourselves better - bringing the idea constant of self improvement to the table.


----------



## Jeffrey (Sep 20, 2013)

Very nice, Jade!


----------



## Jade (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> Very nice, Jade!


Appreciate it Jeffrey!


----------

